# Oxalic acid source in Canada?



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

Does anybody have a source?
I just want to get prepared, just incase I have to treat for Varroa Mites.

Konrad


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

It is pretty common stuff. Check your local lumber yard as it is used to clean decks, cement, etc

Here's a ebay link..... I don't think shipping is a major problem.

http://cgi.ebay.com/rle-OXALIC-ACID-1-5-LB-CLEAN-THOSE-CRYSTALS-wood-decks_W0QQitemZ6556410244QQcategoryZ4843QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I couldn't find it locally
(I didn't really try very hard)
I figured if I was ordering it I may as well make sure it was pure

http://www.chemistrystore.com/oxalic_acid.htm

had to get 4 lbs to make $10 minumum
ought to last a lifetime

Dave


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

That will work, and cheap enough for sure.

What is the amount of a single treatment for a double deep colony?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I think it's like 2 grams

Dave


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

a freind of mine said he got it at a drug store, he had it ordered in. something like 12$ for a pound or so.


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you all!

I have checked many places, like lumber Yards and Paint stores, but nobody had it.

I will check some more places, also drugstore Dave recommended.

Is the one from E bay pure enough?...99.6%

Bruce, I have learned, up here the treatment for a 2 deep is 3 grams.
Some are using this treatment for about 7 years, one Bee keeper gets
Oxalic from Europe.

Konrad


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Ask for wood bleach. Mine has a rainbow on the box.

Dickm


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Konrad......

I would think 99.6% is about as pure as you can get. Most likely more pure than products like wood bleach and such.

What are the results of those folks that have been using it for 7 years?? Good long term success??


----------



## John Schneider (Mar 1, 2005)

Sundance...from what I have learned on Organic bee keeping, the Oxalic is only one part of the entire treatment including re-queening every year or two at most(breaks the mite reproduction cycle), bottom screens etc. Alberta Agriculture tests show 95% control on varroa and tracheal mites on their tests so far. They will have a lot more info for you. It is a lot more work than chemicals, but worth it for the small guy like me. I can get you the contact info. if you like.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks John...... Presently I use:

*Only small cell foundation in brood chambers
*Fog with FGMO and Thymol
*Will requeen every 2 years with hygenics.

Next year:

*Incorperating Drone brood frames.
*Shaving end bars for 1 additional frame in brood.

Oxalic Acid will be an emergency treatment only if mite counts get high. I hope to never use it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>from what I have learned on Organic bee keeping, the Oxalic is only one part of the entire treatment ... Alberta Agriculture tests show 95% control on varroa and tracheal mites on their tests so far. 

This is 95% control of tracheal mites with what? Oxalic acid? Vapor? Trickling?


----------



## John Schneider (Mar 1, 2005)

Contact Medhat Nasr at [email protected] for the complete information. 

95% control with formic acid (spring) oxalic strip (fall), requeening, screened bottoms, resistant strains and I forget what else. I have the info at home and will try to outline their program as it was explained to me. From what I understand, the acid products are the same sort of chemical that ants produce for scent identification. I believe that the acids are indeed considered acceptable organic practices. Natural products.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Formica = Latin for Ant.
CH2O2 which is structured:
HCOOH

Yes Formic acid is what ants leave in a trail to follow and what they inject when they bite you. It's also in the bees' sting and the nettles' sting...

Oxalic acid is in many plants we eat.
H2C2O4 which is strucured:
(HOOC)-(COOH)


----------



## John Schneider (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Michael...that is pretty cool that you have that chemistry background. I wasn't sure which was the ant acid?....Antacid. LOL I kill me.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have 16 semester hours of college chemistry, but that's only enough to scratch the surface.

Now you know what ant acid is.







A one carbon carboxilic acid.


----------

